# cannot set up thread-local storage



## rpadilla (May 15, 2009)

Hi,

im trying to use linux emulation in freebsd, i installed linux_base-fc6, (before im getting an elf error). Now im stucked on this error.

cannot set up thread-local storage: set_thread_area failed when setting up thread-local storage


thanks,
Rey


----------



## BuSerD (May 15, 2009)

I use fc9 but here is what did to get it working;


```
$echo 'linux_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
$echo 'compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16' >> /etc/sysctl.conf
$sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
$echo 'OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f9' >> /etc/make.conf
$echo 'OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8' >> /etc/make.conf
$echo 'linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
$mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
$mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
$/etc/rc.d/abi start
$/etc/rc.d/sysctl start
$cd `whereis -sq linux_base-f9` && make install clean
```

Be sure to uninstall f6 if you run into issues with the install of f9


----------



## rpadilla (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! Works like a charm.


----------



## BuSerD (May 18, 2009)

rpadilla said:
			
		

> Thanks! Works like a charm.



My pleasure. Be sure the mark the thread as solved.


----------

